# TBG Southern Zone Hunt: Chickasawhatchee TBG Winter Rendezvous ( Update, new dates)



## hogdgz (Aug 16, 2011)

This hunt will take place on January 13,14, 15 at Chickasawhatchee WMA for deer, hogs, and tree rats so please go ahead and mark it on your calender. This is an archery only hunt and we will probably be the only folks on 20,000 acres. I would like to encourage everyone that can to attend this hunt, several shots taken last year. The past 2 years has been cold but hopefully this year want be as bad. The camp grounds are spacious and has plenty of room for big campers. Come and enjoy some time in the woods and fellowship with friends. Not to mention some great food at Abott's which is a couple miles down the road.

Originally the date for this hunt was a week earlier, but due to other events I opted to move the hunt back to the Jan 13,14,15 so therew would be no interference with the NGT shoot and the Primitive festival at Chehaw Park, hopefully this will make it easier for folks to attend.


----------



## belle&bows (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll be there!!! Hopefully it'll be a little warmer this time around.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 17, 2011)

I plan on coming


----------



## Dennis (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope to get back down there also it is one of my favorite places


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 17, 2011)

Iz be there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2011)

If it doesn`t fall on the same weekend as the Frontier Festival, I will be somewhere in the area, with my flintlock rifle.


----------



## snook24 (Aug 17, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Iz be there!



x2


----------



## Supercracker (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll give myself a 2 out of 3 chance of being there.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Aug 18, 2011)

The odds of you being there Shane are about as slim as me. But if you did and made Texas you`d be 100% up on the last 2 years.......


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## michael988 (Aug 18, 2011)

do primitive bows count to? if so im in


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 18, 2011)

michael988 said:


> do primitive bows count to? if so im in



They count extra so come on bud!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Supercracker (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris Horsman said:


> The odds of you being there Shane are about as slim as me. But if you did and made Texas you`d be 100% up on the last 2 years.......



things are changing around here. If I don't go it's more likely because my shoulder vetoed the trip than anything else.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 12, 2011)

Originally the date for this hunt was a week earlier, but due to other events I opted to move the hunt back to the Jan 13,14,15 so therew would be no interference with the NGT shoot and the Primitive festival at Chehaw Park, hopefully this will make it easier for folks to attend.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 12, 2011)

I put this on my calendar for the 13th and 14th.  Looking forward to it and hoping for my first hog.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Oct 13, 2011)

There is a piggie down there that I need revenge on this year. It was laughing all the way home at me.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 13, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> There is a piggie down there that I need revenge on this year. It was laughing all the way home at me.



Hope you can make it again this year.

There are several piggies out there laughing at me too.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 13, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> There are several piggies out there laughing at me too.



Theres people out there laughing as well. Did you wear your pink camo and long blonde hair there too?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 13, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Theres people out there laughing as well. Did you wear your pink camo and long blonde hair there too?



Man....Do ya feel the love in da room tonight..


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 13, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Theres people out there laughing as well. Did you wear your pink camo and long blonde hair there too?



I'm putting this on the calender. BUt I got to ask... 

If I bring the beer and some BBQ who brings the wig?


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 13, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> I'm putting this on the calender. BUt I got to ask...
> 
> If I bring the beer and some BBQ who brings the wig?



Martin will bring the wig and the TU-TU so you and him can take turns wearing it.


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 13, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Martin will bring the wig and the TU-TU so you and him can take turns wearing it.



If I shoot a hog on a WMA hunt with my recurve... I'll wear it. Cause I'll have a celebration!

I'll lead the group in the YMCA


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds good Chase. I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2011)

Since those dates don`t conflict with the Frontier Festival, I just might be there somewhere. But I will be totin` a flintlock rifle, so I won`t interfere with ya`ll. I`ll drag ol` Ben along too.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 22, 2011)

Lets bring this back up to the top. Hope to see alot of folks at this hunt.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 22, 2011)

I will be there.


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm gonna try to be there.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 22, 2011)

I sure hope its warmer this year


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 22, 2011)

Dennis said:


> I sure hope its warmer this year



Dennis, the way its looking  so far we may not even have to use a jacket, lol. I am shure its gonna cool down, I am ready for some cold temps.


----------



## markland (Nov 22, 2011)

Great!  That is the time of the ATA show in OH so count me out...again!


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 23, 2011)

Dang Mark, I hate that u can't make it. Sorry bud!!!!


----------



## markland (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep me too that show keeps messing me up with this shoot and I really enjoy this one!  Ya'll have a good time and hope to see a report and pics when I get back, but I know I will!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Me and my buddy Sam that tagged along last year will most likely be back again this year for this one.

-J


----------



## chehawknapper (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for your kindly consideration! I'll be there totally primitive.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 28, 2011)

chehawknapper said:


> Thanks for your kindly consideration! I'll be there totally primitive.



Thats Awesome!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll be there. I sure hope it isn't gonna be as cold as the last few years!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2011)

What's the story on the cutting I've been reading about?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=658903&highlight=chickasawhatchee


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 29, 2011)

I would love to make it to this hunt! Maybe some of you pros can help me learn how to shoot one of my stick bows a little more accurately


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 29, 2011)

Gene I have not been out there very recently but they have been doing some thining of the mature pines but none of this should effect our hunt.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 29, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> I would love to make it to this hunt! Maybe some of you pros can help me learn how to shoot one of my stick bows a little more accurately



Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 30, 2011)

Hogs love fresh cutovers.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 1, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> Hogs love fresh cutovers.



chickasaw is a little different than Stewart. Rarely do i see  hogs outside of the swamp. I am not saying you wont, just saying i dont see it often. i Think the last time i saw a hog in anything other than the swamp was last Jan in the chick hunt, but he came out of the swamp


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Will this be at the same camp as last year?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like I will be able to make this one!


----------



## guitarzan (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the notice.  Out of my normal hunting areas but I think I can make it.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 15, 2011)

Gettin close!


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 15, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Gettin close!



I cant wait, hopefuly we will have some nice weather. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 1, 2012)

Its getting real close!!! We had a good bit of rain here recently so hopefully the swamps will have some water. Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Maybe Jonathon can chime in with a report, he was out there this weekend and got on some hogs.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 1, 2012)

Some creeks are dry,some are full. Hogs are back, been seeing plenty of sign and got on a few groups of hogs.


I will be offering my guiding services! You feed me ill put you on some hogs!!!
Best food gets first dibs!! Lol
can y'all tell im a fat kid! I love to eat!! Lol

.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 1, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> Some creeks are dry,some are full. Hogs are back, been seeing plenty of sign and got on a few groups of hogs.
> 
> 
> I will be offering my guiding services! You feed me ill put you on some hogs!!!
> ...





Shameless!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 1, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Shameless!


I'll throw in another venison steak for a guide! I want a hawg!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 1, 2012)

Jonathon loves a free meal!!! lol


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 2, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> Some creeks are dry,some are full. Hogs are back, been seeing plenty of sign and got on a few groups of hogs.
> 
> 
> I will be offering my guiding services! You feed me ill put you on some hogs!!!
> ...



If I give you a snack will you point me in a good direction


----------



## dukedog1 (Jan 5, 2012)

here's a little update for everyone. I hunted tues and wed out there and it was freezing. 28 degrees both mornings. Ground was frozen. The dew had turned to ice and what few small water puddles in the road were iced over. Saw deer both mornings. Found some fresh scrapes. Bucks are starting to chase the does. Seems this happens late every year at chickasaw. Deer hunting should be good, however I have yet to find any water. Only a few small puddles along side the road but no pig sign around any of them. Seems that every creek bed I have walked is dry. However if by some way, hook or crook, you could find out where the water is that will be the spot to hunt. Acorns are everywhere. Food source is great this year. The main focus at chickasaw will be water.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 6, 2012)

dukedog1 said:


> here's a little update for everyone. I hunted tues and wed out there and it was freezing. 28 degrees both mornings. Ground was frozen. The dew had turned to ice and what few small water puddles in the road were iced over. Saw deer both mornings. Found some fresh scrapes. Bucks are starting to chase the does. Seems this happens late every year at chickasaw. Deer hunting should be good, however I have yet to find any water. Only a few small puddles along side the road but no pig sign around any of them. Seems that every creek bed I have walked is dry. However if by some way, hook or crook, you could find out where the water is that will be the spot to hunt. Acorns are everywhere. Food source is great this year. The main focus at chickasaw will be water.



They are calling for a good it of rain next tuesday, wensday, and thursday, should make for some good hunting taht weekend. I was going down hwy62 this week and saw water in the last creek under the bridge. No doubt though the water is scarce, but if the hogs are anywhere they gotta be on chickasaw cause there is no water anywhere around and chickasaw is the wettest place around in that area, we just gotta find them.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 6, 2012)

Got some new broadheads in yesterday and they are flying good! Hope to find a pig to break them in on something other than a target!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 6, 2012)

Looked at the extended forcast for next weekend, dont think we are gonna freeze like the 2 previous years, yippee


----------



## ol dog (Jan 7, 2012)

Where can I get some directions?


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 7, 2012)

If you have gps tell it to take you to Intecection of mud creek rd and hwy 62


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 8, 2012)

ol dog said:


> Where can I get some directions?



Like Jonathoon said if u have a gps type in the intersection of mud ccrrek rd and hwy 62 in albany ga.

I am assumeing you are coming from atlanta area. So you need to head south to Albany ga, get on the south side of albany on hwy 91, go past the airport, take a right on hwy 62, go several miles and when your lane splits from one lane to 2 lane, slow down (u should see a forestry tower on your right) turn left at the Mud creek entrance, go about a mile and the campground will be on your left.


----------



## ol dog (Jan 8, 2012)

Never hunted hogs, never been to Chickasawhatchee. Me and my selfbow are coming. I'm stoked. Jerry


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 8, 2012)

ol dog said:


> Never hunted hogs, never been to Chickasawhatchee. Me and my selfbow are coming. I'm stoked. Jerry



Come on Jerry, we will give u some tips.


----------



## SOS (Jan 8, 2012)

It is looking okay at this point.  I may stay thru monday - is small game season open at Chick on Monday so I can chase piggies?


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 8, 2012)

Chase the campground is about 1/4 mile on left


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jan 10, 2012)

SOS said:


> It is looking okay at this point.  I may stay thru monday - is small game season open at Chick on Monday so I can chase piggies?



Yep. Open through Feb. I'll be staying a couple of extra days too.

Clay


----------



## dukedog1 (Jan 12, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> Looked at the extended forcast for next weekend, dont think we are gonna freeze like the 2 previous years, yippee



Check your forecast again son, It's gonna be cold this weekend! Just like I like it. Wish it would snow.


----------



## gurn (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm just ah waitin on ah Dendy Hog Master report!!


----------



## Clipper (Jan 15, 2012)

*My Chickasawhatchee Hunt Report*

I left Cartersville at 3:00 am Tuesday morning and got down there about 7:00 - 7:30.  Richard Foster pulled in with his trailer as I was picking out a high spot of ground for my tent.  He had gotten down the day before and spent Monday night at the other campground.  I was grateful to have someone in camp with me.  I spent the rest of Tuesday scouting for hog sign and a good deer stand.  We passed an enjoyable evening by Richard's fire Tuesday night sharing past hunting trips.  We both have sons who hunt with us and Richard was looking forward to the arrival of his son, Patrick(?) later in the week.

I hunted the spring creek drainage near highway 62 Wednesday morning, found hog sign galore, jumped a group of wood ducks, and found a beautiful food plot on land adjacent to the WMA with several trails leading to it.  I backed off and set up my climber between a bedding area and the food plot fully expecting to see deer the next day.  I promised myself to kill a deer with my bow this year and had gun hunted very little - as a result the only venison in my freezer was a few packs from last year.  This was my last chance to put a deer on ice this year.  

We had heavy rain and high winds Wednesday night but I stayed dry thanks to the tarp Richard helped me hang over my tent.  Thursday morning was 27 degrees and I sat in my stand until nearly noon without sighting either deer or hogs.  There were acorns still in the trees around me and I watched a silver fox squirrel dropping them from the trees.  I just knew I would kill a deer that afternoon as they made their way to that food plot.  Well,  by 2:00 pm the wind was blowing directly from my stand into the bedding area so I followed Dendy to an area to hog hunt.  He took one road and I took the next.  I saw plenty of sign but did not find any hogs.

When I got back to camp Dendy had killed two hogs and Richard had seen a hog as well at the dove field.  Dendy started my hog hunting education with lessons about where and how to hunt.  He has the technique down to a fine science.  

Friday I hunted my stand again and saw a flock of jakes come through scratching for acorns.  I enjoyed them for about a half hour.  I left about 11:00 and went looking for hogs in an area Dendy told me about.  Plenty of sign again but no hogs.  The wind was wrong again for my stand location that afternoon so I hunted West Chicasawhatchee Creek.  Did not find any fresh sign there, only what I had seen on Tuesday.

Saturday morning was 18 degrees when I left camp at daylight.  I hunted the lower end of West Chickasawchee Creek as it was too cold for me to sit still in a deer stand.  I could probably have put on enough clothes to stay warm, but there was no way I could have drawn a bow bundled up like that.  Anyway, as I was working my way into the bottom I saw movement which I first thought was turkeys.  I then saw brown hair and realized it was two deer making their way down the swamp.  I did my best to cut them off in the dry leaves without alerting them.  The spike came by at 20 yards and because I mistakenly thought a buck had to have 4 points on one side I passed up the shot.  This was probably just as well, because he was looking at me and would have been gone by the time my arrow arrived.  The doe got spooked and left without offering me a shot.  The rest of the morning was uneventful and I pulled my stand out of the woods and went to camp to pack up and head home.  I was happy to have spent the week in the woods with good campmates and was grateful to have had the great week I had.  

I had mentioned jokingly to Dendy earlier that if I didn't kill a deer I would be looking for a road kill.  As I was packing my gear he walked up and asked if I would like to have a deer.  He had killed a cowhorn spike that morning hunting with Chase and said his freezer was full.  I gratefully accepted his kind offer.  He helped me hang the deer and I started the process of dressing and quartering it for my cooler.  I got the deer dressed, my camp broke and in the truck about 7:30, said good by to everyone and headed for home about 8:00 with deer meat in the back of the truck.  I was happy to have venison, even if I didn't kill it myself.

My assessment of this management area is that it has a good population of deer and a great population of hogs.  I didn't see the number of deer I expected but the moon was bright all night every night.  There was hog rooting in every drainage I walked through and most of it was only a few days old.  

I had a fantastic time and now have this burning desire to kill a hog with my bow.  I particularly enjoyed visiting with Richard Foster in camp as well as the others who came later in the week.  Most of all thanks to Dendy and Chase for teaching me the "wild hog shuffle" (sounds like a dance step to me) and to Dendy for the unexpected deer.  This was an entirely different group of hunters than what you would find in a "gun camp".  They didn't mind sharing info and spots with you and there was just a different atmosphere about the camp.   It was a great group of hunters and a great way to end my deer season.  I am grateful to have the association of this fine group of men and women.  I hope this wasn't too long winded.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 15, 2012)

Mr. David, it was a pleasure to meet you and enjoyed sharing the fire with you. Hope to see you next year at the hunt.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 16, 2012)

Mr. Clipper, I enjoyed meeting you and sharing camp with you. I always look forward to the fire and friendships that trad. archery and this hunt in particular have offered me. I would hope that you'd consider coming down every year, if not more often than that, and hunt with us. Maybe in the years to come it won't be so dang cold.........


----------



## gurn (Jan 16, 2012)

Lets see two hogs one deer on the ground longbow wood arras on public land. Could it get any better than that??


----------



## Clipper (Jan 17, 2012)

sawtooth said:


> Mr. Clipper, I enjoyed meeting you and sharing camp with you. I always look forward to the fire and friendships that trad. archery and this hunt in particular have offered me. I would hope that you'd consider coming down every year, if not more often than that, and hunt with us. Maybe in the years to come it won't be so dang cold.........



I've got the pig hunting bug bad, so I plan to come back.  Hopefully before next year.  I may try and talk some of my hunting friends up here to come down instead of going north to the Cohuttas.  More hogs and not as cold.


----------



## deadeye3 (Nov 9, 2012)

does anyone know of a good place to dove hunt in or around cartersville my dad is 60 and we are looking for a good place to shoot that not to hard to walk around on cause my dad fell out of a deer stand some years back and broke both the bones right at the ankle if any one could help l sure would thank you


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 9, 2012)

No I dont but Iam sure someone else would know if you posted in the correct forum.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope to make this one.  Love this hunt.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 9, 2012)

There are usually some hunts for the September season but I'm not aware of any right now.  Your best bet would be to contact the county extension agent, Paul Pugliese at:  pugliese@UGA.EDU, 770-387-5142.  Henry Floyd at Ladd's Farm Supply might also know of a hunt in Bartow County - 770-382-4042.  Good luck.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 23, 2012)

what are the dates for this upcoming year?


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 23, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> No I dont but Iam sure someone else would know if you posted in the correct forum.


----------

